# Golden-Border Collie Mix??



## renegadesg4 (May 26, 2012)

Hi everyone this is our 4.5 month old puppy Maddox. We rescued him from a kill shelter in Kentucky, with the original notion that he was a keeshond/corgi mix at 8 weeks. But as he grew we began to think he was something else.
We researched online and looked at Golden Retriever/Border Collie mixes and found a lot of pups that looked just like him. BUT the tail??

Let me know what you think and if he looks like a decent size...since he is a mix we do not know if he will be 70 lbs or 50 lbs?

Right now he is 27/28 inches long, 18 inches tall and 37 lbs.

Here are his pics......










Him around 4 months....


----------



## Simba523 (Jan 28, 2012)

What a cute little guy! I don't see any corgi or really any keeshond there.. and he looks almost too fluffy to be a border collie/ golden? I almost want to guess Newfoundland, that could be entirely off..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Whatever Maddox is, he's absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!! What a doll! Congratulations and thank you for adopting. 

Have you considered doing a DNA test?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Your dog's ears remind me a lot more of a newfs or even a bermese mountain dog's ears. 

There could be retriever in there too. 

He's absolutely adorable<:

Is his tail curled over his back all the time? Or does it just go up there sometimes? If sometimes, it's a fault in a lot of breeds, but it does happen.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i have a border collie/lab mix who curls his tail like yours. his doesnt stay like that he curls it occassionally.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

What a beautiful pup! I also think that a DNA test is in order, you should consider doing a wisdom panel... the blood test mot the cheek swab since its more accurate. Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## coffeebean (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know. It looks like golden mix might be possible. 100 percent cute for sure


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a sweetheart! Thank you for rescuing him! I have a border collie/golden mix (a blondie), he carries his tail like that all the time. Great dog! Fantastic temperament!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a cutie he is. Just adorable. As for corgi, I see about as much corgi in him as I see angus bull in him, LOL. son's enighbor has a corgi, neice use to hae one and i just can't see anything corgi about this cute little guy.

Oh, and welcome to the forum. By the way, my HOney is a golden mix, but we don't know what. Most do take her for full golden, but she isn't. we..and our vet thinks probably greyhound or shippet, something like that. She does have the golden coat--with tail feathers a full voot long. Was called Goldie by the rescue but hubby said it looked like she was made of spun honey, so we named Honey. got her Dec. 7, 2002 and she was a year or little over, making her almost 11 now.Had 3 full godlens when we adopted her, but they have all gone to the bridge now and she is our only "baby".


----------



## renegadesg4 (May 26, 2012)

Hi! You wouldn't be the first to think he's newfie. If he is, he has to be a mix because he's about half the size he should be if he was full bred....


----------



## renegadesg4 (May 26, 2012)

*thank you*

His tail goes up and down....down when completely relaxed but up most of the time......yea we plan to get him DNA tested eventually just so we know as he gets older.
Now that we know he will big over 50 lbs we plan to switch him to the Pro Plan- Large Breed Puppy Formula.....he is just a great dog extremely smart too...


----------



## fillyone (Nov 12, 2011)

What a cute pup!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Could be border collie/golden mix. We had a border collie years ago that had the curly tail. Yours sure reminds me of a golden. A border collie with the GR personality would be fun. Our border collie was very hyper.


----------

